# Antidepressants and counselling



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

When explaining to the doctor about depression do they automatically perscribe the anti-depressants and counselling. Do they both go hand-in-hand? I have gone through years of counselling and hated it, but have been too afraid to ask for antidepresants for my depression. I know I can't handle it anymore but don't want to have to go through counselling as well. Can I just get the drugs...lol.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Your family doctor may well be willing to prescribe antidepressants for you.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

in general counselling and medication go together and it's a question of finding the right combination.tom


----------

